# Otros foros Excel Avanzado



## ticotico (Jan 25, 2003)

Conoceis direcciones De foros
Excel avanzado ?
En español !

tambien busco direcciones de donde me pueda
bajar macros y plantillas excel.

Gracias...


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 25, 2003)

El único foro, que además es de Excel en general, (Adicional a este obviamente), es el de Microsoft.  Creo que es algo así como

microsoft.public.excel.es


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 25, 2003)

El nombre correcto es

microsoft.public.es.excel

Aquí hay un vínculo a través de Google

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=es&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&group=microsoft.public.es.excel


----------



## ticotico (Jan 27, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## ticotico (Jan 27, 2003)

gracias,

tico


----------



## valedor (Feb 5, 2003)

Creo que muy bien puedes publicar tus preguntas aquí, saludos...


Mauricio





> On 2003-01-27 03:18, ticotico wrote:
> gracias,
> 
> tico


----------

